# What are you listening too?



## darjr (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## darjr (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## darjr (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Bedrockgames (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Morley_Dotes (Apr 25, 2021)

Pat Benatar


----------



## darjr (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 25, 2021)

New Garbage album coming out soon. 

 Lead single Men Who Rule the World.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Aug 18, 2021)

Even Hendrix said, "He's a better guitar player than me."  Terry Kath, what a tragedy...but all the good ones usually are.


----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## darjr (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## CleverNickName (Aug 21, 2021)

My current podcast obsession:


----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## darjr (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## darjr (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## darjr (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## TheSword (Aug 21, 2021)

https://www.audible.co.uk/pd/Daemonslayer-Audiobook/1800263996?action_code=ASSGB149080119000H&share_location=pdp


----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## trappedslider (Aug 23, 2021)

who knew Captian Marvel had an awesome singing voice?


----------



## eyeheartawk (Aug 23, 2021)

Das vadanya, comrades.


----------



## dragoner (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Ath-kethin (Aug 26, 2021)

For over 30 years now and going strong. New record is coming soon!


----------



## darjr (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Ulfgeir (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Ulfgeir (Aug 28, 2021)

The Charismatic Voice (Elizabeth Zharoff) is having a bit too much fun   

Think I prefer her more normal singing.

I do love her youtube-channel though.


----------



## dragoner (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## R_J_K75 (Oct 2, 2021)

One can never go wrong with some Carol King or Jim Croce.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## darjr (Oct 2, 2021)

dragoner said:


>



I accidentally had this playing twice only a few beats off. It was accidentally amazing.


----------



## dragoner (Oct 2, 2021)

darjr said:


> I accidentally had this playing twice only a few beats off. It was accidentally amazing.



That is funny because at the end she has the reverb going, I like it as a mix of traditional, and modern styles.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## dragoner (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Hatmatter (Oct 3, 2021)

Hard Rain & Slow Trains – KEPW.org


----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Cadence (Nov 26, 2021)

Joe Friday - Black Friday on the Old Time Radio Station on Sirius XM (Dragnet Marathon every year on the day after Thanksgiving).


----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## billd91 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## payn (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## dragoner (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## South by Southwest (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## dragoner (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Cadence (Mar 8, 2022)

Sirius XM has a block celebrating Georgia Ellis's birthday this week (Miss Kitty on the Gunsmoke Radio show).

The episode Kitty from June 14, 1959 is devastating in parts.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Mannahnin (Mar 8, 2022)

00:00 Call Me 
06:12 Walk Like An Egyptian 
13:00 Heaven Is A Place On Earth 
20:59 Diamond Dolls 
27:17 You Keep Me Hanging On 
35:28 My Sharona 
43:26 Always On My Mind 
50:15 Refugee


----------



## darjr (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Apr 3, 2022)

The smiths


----------



## James Gasik (Apr 3, 2022)

How do you spell "pretentious"?  ELP.


----------



## Warpiglet-7 (Apr 3, 2022)

Warpiglet-7 said:


> The smiths



I would add that my teenager just said she is not a fan of modern music…so we moved to rue cure now!  Sitting around the fire….


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## jdrakeh (Apr 5, 2022)

Edited. Hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## darjr (Apr 5, 2022)

jdrakeh said:


>



Video unavailable

oh no it came up.
RHCP!!!! Yeas!


----------



## Ulfgeir (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Apr 18, 2022)

And there are three more hidden videos!!!


----------



## darjr (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Ulfgeir (Apr 23, 2022)

The Warning. 3 sisters from Mexico.


----------



## Zardnaar (Apr 24, 2022)

Early Soundgarden pre Superunknown and Badmotorfinger.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 25, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> Early Soundgarden pre Superunknown and Badmotorfinger.



Badmotorfinger is the one that got me in, but Louder Than Love has some gems.  Uncovered is the other one I come back to over and over again.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Apr 25, 2022)

Today? 

MEUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## darjr (May 3, 2022)

Listen you weirdos!


----------



## Lidgar (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2022)

Saw this late last night- the title track from The Mars Volta’s new album:


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jun 24, 2022)

Faun + Eluveitie


----------



## dragoner (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Lord Mhoram (Jun 26, 2022)

A playlist of 283 songs and at least 50 different bands* all with the same lead singer - Tim "Ripper"Owens.

* to be fair there are a lot of 1 song from a band that he did guest vocals on, but still.


----------



## darjr (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## dragoner (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## dragoner (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Cadence (Jul 18, 2022)

The Damon Runyon Theatre OTR Show  
Dancing Dan's Christmas was on the Sirius Old Time Radio station the other day and put me in the mood.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Ulfgeir (Jul 19, 2022)

Got an urge for some good nostalgia...


----------



## Mind of tempest (Jul 19, 2022)

I have found this

and this


----------



## dragoner (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 30, 2022)

Thought I posted these here, but I guess not..

GNOME:


SLIFT:


----------



## South by Southwest (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Henadic Theologian (Jul 31, 2022)

Over the last two years I've been reading the Interstellar Mage series snd finally got around to reading some Harry Potter.


----------



## payn (Jul 31, 2022)

Henadic Theologian said:


> Over the last two years I've been reading the Interstellar Mage series snd finally got around to reading some Harry Potter.



Audio books?


----------



## CleverNickName (Jul 31, 2022)

Classic rock for me today.


----------



## dragoner (Aug 3, 2022)

Indigenous Siberian music:


----------



## dragoner (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Levistus's_Leviathan (Aug 12, 2022)

I stumbled across this song recently on Youtube. It's one of the most unique songs I've heard in a while. And strangely soothing.


----------



## darjr (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## South by Southwest (Aug 21, 2022)

Idunno--guess I'm feeling slow and introspective right now.


It's really just that first piece on continuous loop for me tonight.


----------



## payn (Aug 21, 2022)

Good thing the bar is empty I just sang The piano has been drinking. Short people is next…


----------



## dragoner (Aug 21, 2022)

payn said:


> The piano has been drinking



Best song off Small Change.


----------



## payn (Aug 21, 2022)

dragoner said:


> Best song off Small Change.



I wasn’t  drunk enough…


----------



## South by Southwest (Aug 21, 2022)

dragoner said:


> Best song off Small Change.



That whole album was gold.


----------



## darjr (Sep 4, 2022)

Guitar goddess!!!


----------



## darjr (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## jdrakeh (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## trappedslider (Sep 5, 2022)

darjr said:


> View attachment 260316View attachment 260317



Is this from Rocklohoma? Two of my friends went there and took a bunch of pictures.


----------



## darjr (Sep 5, 2022)

trappedslider said:


> Is this from Rocklohoma? Two of my friends went there and took a bunch of pictures.



The Gorge in Washington. Dave Mathews Band. It like a four day festival.


----------



## South by Southwest (Sep 5, 2022)

darjr said:


> The Gorge in Washington. Dave Mathews Band. It like a four day festival.



I should've figured it was some place like Washington: those mountains in the background of the last picture just announced, _"Why, of course we're in the Great Northwest."_


----------



## darjr (Sep 5, 2022)

South by Southwest said:


> I should've figured it was some place like Washington: those mountains in the background of the last picture just announced, _"Why, of course we're in the Great Northwest."_



It is great


----------



## South by Southwest (Sep 5, 2022)

darjr said:


> It is great



I went out to Boise for an interview this spring, and we flew over Glacier National Park. Honestly, I had never wanted to jump right out of an airplane before.


----------



## darjr (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## South by Southwest (Sep 5, 2022)

darjr got me going with his pictures of the Great Northwest, so now it's a TVZ day for me...


----------



## R_J_K75 (Sep 5, 2022)

Waiting on the new Mars Volta CD to come out I think the 13th of this month. I'm cautiously optimistic, but usually when a band takes a hiatus of any length their output after is subpar.


----------



## darjr (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## R_J_K75 (Sep 24, 2022)

New Mars Volta album, "the Mars Volta" is great. It's the same as the old stuff just shorter songs. If you like the Mars Volta, check out Antemasque, its ORL and CBZ  thats was released shortly after the MV broke up.


----------



## Saracenus (Sep 24, 2022)

Just saw Heilung (I cannot describe them, but they are amazing) live on Thursday night in Portland, Oregon. It was a hell of a show...

I am also listening to the the Cyberpunk 2077 soundtrack on my music streaming service.

I couldn't get tickets to see Jinjer (Ukrainian Prog/Metal Band) this year, but maybe when they swing through yet again...

Reignwolf is a Seattle, Washington rock band that a lot of people are sleeping on...

My hip-hop rabbit hole is NF... the feature on this track is Hopsin (another artist I am starting to listen to).


----------



## Saracenus (Sep 24, 2022)

Also, Silk Sonic's whole album is my summer vibe...


----------



## LouisFort (Sep 24, 2022)

I'm trying to continue summer in my head, and such music is perfect for fighting autumn depression


----------



## dragoner (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Art Waring (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 28, 2022)

Madison Cunningham, “Pin It Down“:

Official

Live


----------



## Saracenus (Sep 29, 2022)

Local boys... Red Fang...

EDIT: OMG, I didn't realize they did a track for Spelljams!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 29, 2022)

Saracenus said:


> Local boys... Red Fang...
> 
> EDIT: OMG, I didn't realize they did a track for Spelljams!



I love Red Fang!


----------



## darjr (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Sep 30, 2022)

𝗦𝗧𝗘𝗘𝗟 𝗕𝗘𝗔𝗡𝗦 on Instagram: ""Uncle Remus" (Zappa) cover by steel beans Full version coming soon to my youtube page (link in bio)  #steelbeans #zappa #frankzappa #apostrophe  #guitar #drums #drummer #singer #soul #rock #blues #song #artist #band #music
					

𝗦𝗧𝗘𝗘𝗟 𝗕𝗘𝗔𝗡𝗦 shared a post on Instagram: ""Uncle Remus" (Zappa) cover by steel beans Full version coming soon to my youtube page (link in bio)  #steelbeans #zappa #frankzappa #apostrophe  #guitar #drums #drummer #singer #soul #rock #blues #song #artist #band #musician...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 1, 2022)

darjr said:


> 𝗦𝗧𝗘𝗘𝗟 𝗕𝗘𝗔𝗡𝗦 on Instagram: ""Uncle Remus" (Zappa) cover by steel beans Full version coming soon to my youtube page (link in bio)  #steelbeans #zappa #frankzappa #apostrophe  #guitar #drums #drummer #singer #soul #rock #blues #song #artist #band #music
> 
> 
> 𝗦𝗧𝗘𝗘𝗟 𝗕𝗘𝗔𝗡𝗦 shared a post on Instagram: ""Uncle Remus" (Zappa) cover by steel beans Full version coming soon to my youtube page (link in bio)  #steelbeans #zappa #frankzappa #apostrophe  #guitar #drums #drummer #singer #soul #rock #blues #song #artist #band #musician...
> ...



I literally just heard this guy for the first time on Imgur a few hours ago!


----------



## Art Waring (Oct 7, 2022)

Trying my best to stay positive, just got hit with some major delays from the art production side, which is beyond anyone's control, which pushes the deadline way too close to the anniversary release...

Here's some chill tunes to listen to as the rain falls outside.


----------



## dragoner (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Oct 16, 2022)

Watch this story by 𝗦𝗧𝗘𝗘𝗟 𝗕𝗘𝗔𝗡𝗦 on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## darjr (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## payn (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2022)

Listening to https://the.hitchcock.zone/.../The_Birds_(Lux.../Jul/1953) with my son.
... And one cockatiel on each shoulder.


----------



## Cadence (Oct 30, 2022)

From 84 years ago today...  The War of the Worlds


----------



## Art Waring (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Bedrockgames (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Art Waring (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Mad_Jack (Nov 23, 2022)

Blackmore's Night - Diamonds and Rust and Soldier of Fortune


----------



## CleverNickName (Nov 23, 2022)

New podcast obsession:


----------



## Bedrockgames (Nov 23, 2022)

Mad_Jack said:


> Blackmore's Night - Diamonds and Rust and Soldier of Fortune




Keep dipping into this myself from time to time. I love his Deep Purple and Rainbow material. This also appeals to me (and I always love hearing him play guitar) but I am less familiar with it.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Nov 23, 2022)

Bedrockgames said:


> Keep dipping into this myself from time to time. I love his Deep Purple and Rainbow material. This also appeals to me (and I always love hearing him play guitar) but I am less familiar with it.




 I first heard Blackmore's Night in a vendor's tent at a local Ren Faire, and immediately bought all the BN cd's they had. 

Punchline - Next weekend I was back at the Faire, and Ritchie and Candace were walking around with some of their band members, in the costumes they were wearing in one of the pictures in the liner notes of one of the cd's I'd just bought the week before, so I had nothing for them to sign, lol.  
I almost went and bought another copy of one of their cd's just to have them sign it, but I was saving my money for a throwing axe.
They came back the year after that, and at one point were just sitting down on some benches and playing a few songs. Altogether I met them about four times at the Faire.


----------



## jdrakeh (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 9, 2022)

Since it is that time of year...


----------



## Art Waring (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## ART! (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Ryujin (Dec 9, 2022)

More watching than listening, because I have this episode of "Due South" on the TV at the moment.


----------



## ART! (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## ART! (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## payn (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Art Waring (Dec 23, 2022)

Trippy Fractals


----------



## Mad_Jack (Dec 29, 2022)

One of the lesser known but good bands from the late '80's, and one of the few hard rock outfits fronted by a woman at the time (Sandi Saraya)...
(It's worth listening to the full playlist in the link if you like them.)

Saraya playlist


----------



## Mad_Jack (Dec 29, 2022)

An old local band from Connecticut...* Jasper Wrath *was big around here in the '70's.

It included Jeff Canata, who'd later go on to form the band Arc Angel (their video "Tragedy" played on MTV in 1983) and James Christian, who'd later go on to sing for glam metal band House of Lords...


----------



## Mercurius (Dec 29, 2022)

I've been revisiting *King Crimson *of late. They were probably the most impactful band on my youthful self - when I discovered them in junior year of high school (I think), way back in 1991, I was moving out of my alt/electro-pop phase and into bands like Pink Floyd, and was totally blown away. I was one of those annoying guys who the first thing I asked people was, "Do you listen to King Crimson?" At least for a year or two. They remained my favorite band for a few years, but gradually my tastes changed/evolved. I would listen to them on occasion, but didn't have the same connection after those first few years.

But I've somewhat rekindled my love - listening through the whole catalogue, mostly the studio albums; KC definitely reaches a certain part of me unlike any other music. 

For those who know little of the Crimson King, essentially there are four major phases:

*Phase One: The Early Years (1969-72)*
From the iconic "21st Century Schizoid Man" through the album _Islands _and the epic "Sailor's Tale_," _this has a lot of gems, but is also uneven, with a wide range of styles, though almost all of it within the background of the lovely mellotron. Definitely feels like music of its time.

*Phase Two: The Classic Power Group (1973-74)*
This is my favorite phase, when the band was at its height in terms of touring and, I think, "raw King Crimson-ness." It includes my two favorite albums, _Larks' Tongue in Aspic _and _Starless and Bible Black. _The song "Fracture" might be the most definitive KC song and one of the most impressively crafted and performed pieces of music (Robert Fripp called it "impossible to play," largely due to a few minute segment of continued complex finger-picking....a guitarist wrote a book on the almost-twenty years it took him to learn to play it).

*Phase Three: The Levin-Belew Crew (1981-84)*
After breaking up for seven years, the band reformed around Fripp (of course) and superstar drummer, Bill Bruford, plus New Wave icon Adrian Belew and Peter Gabriel bassist Tony Levin, with an entirely different sound. This, I think, is their most innovative phase - there is nothing quite like the KC of the early 80s: no one was making music like this. _Discipline _is the classic album, but the last of three, _Three of a Perfect Pair, _is very underrated, imo, and saw them at their peak, especially with instrumentals like "Nuages" and "Industry."

*Phase Four: The Double Trio Years (1995-2003)*
My least favorite phase. I saw them in concern in '95 and was a bit disappointed, partially because of the sonics of where I saw them - it was just super loud - and the wash of sound was a bit too metal for me. Plus, not sure I liked the double trio, which contributed to the "noisiness." But still some really good stuff mixed in, and very much KC.

I suppose there is a fifth phase, which is the "extended KC" that sprouted from Phase Four - the Projeckts, plus the touring bands in various incarnations, which you can find on Youtube. My guess is that they're done with studio albums - Robert Fripp is 76 years old, after all, though I would be surprised if he signs over the rights to newish lead singer and second guitarist, Jakko Jakszyk.

*King Crimson Studio Albums Ranked*

*Larks Tongues in Aspic *(1973). Has three of my ten or so favorite songs: the title song (part 1), plus "The Talking Drum" and "Easy Money," but the whole album is excellent, through and through. Plus, it is the only studio album with wildman percussionist Jamie Muir. *******
*Starless and Bible Black *(1974). Really 1b...SBB was my favorite early on, and has some tremendous improvs such as "We'll Let You Know" and the title piece, plus the definitive masterwork, "Fracture." *******
*In The Court of the Crimson King *(1969). It started here. "21st Century Schizoid Man" is probably their best known piece, but "The Court" is my favorite here, and really embodies the era; the whole album is excellent. *****1/2.*
*Three of a Perfect Pair *(1984). You won't find many KC fans who like this first of this era, but here you go. The instrumental-heavy B-side is particularly good. *****1/2.*
*Discipline *(1981). When I first heard that opening bass stick piece in "Elephant Talk," I knew I was in for something special. "Indiscipline" is a masterpiece, plus the title track, "The Sheltering Sky," and others. *****1/2*
*Red *(1974). Some like this best of this era, but for me it is a half-step down the previous two albums - but still excellent. ******
*Islands *(1972). A mixed bag, but with some excellent pieces - including one of my favorites, "Sailor's Tale," the beautiful title track, and the skanky "Ladies of the Road." ****1/2*
*Beat *(1982). Continues on from _Discipline _with some excellent pieces, but it is also evident that they were trying to hit the charts a bit too much with this one. ****1/2*
*In the Wake of Poseidon *(1970). It is a fine album, but feels like extras from ITCCK...or a lesser re-hash. *****
*The Power to Believe *(2003). The best of this era, with some interesting pieces, just not a sound I like as much. *****
*Lizard *(1970). Possibly the most divisive album in terms of people either loving or hating it, and certainly the odd-ball of the discography. They were definitely experimenting, with a somewhat "renaissance sound." ***1/2*
*Thrak *(1995). There are two songs I really like on this album, "Thrak" and "Sex Sleep Eat Drink Dream," but the rest is variations of meh, imo. ****
*The Construcktion of Light *(2000). The title track is the best piece, imo, and there are one or two solid others, but this is my least favorite KC album, or at least tied with _Thrak_. I've also listened to it the least, so perhaps should give it some more listens. ****


----------



## Mind of tempest (Dec 30, 2022)

I found this


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 2, 2023)

I would never have come across this podcast if Gabe hadn't mentioned it on Facebook, as the interviewer isn't a primary English speaker. Gabe and JR Rawls are interviewed over their involvement in the creation of the movie "Dark Dungeons" based on the Chick Tract. The intro is in Finnish (I think), but the interview is in English.


----------



## South by Southwest (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Mannahnin (Jan 6, 2023)

Been listening to a lot of Amigo the Devil lately.  Got to finally see Danny and company play locally in November, and they were really excellent.


----------



## hedgeknight (Jan 6, 2023)

At the office, I often have instrumental background music playing throughout the day. A lot of jazz, new age, etc. I really love Stone Rebel and their amazing guitar work. This is what is cued up for now:
Stone Rebel - The First Light of Eternity


----------



## Art Waring (Tuesday at 3:26 PM)

Break your rusty cage...


----------



## Ryujin (Tuesday at 6:02 PM)

Recently had reason to revisit some SJ Tucker.


----------



## hedgeknight (Tuesday at 6:06 PM)

Currently on my Bandcamp page listening to Pyscholana: Palo Verde > one of the best metal albums of 2022!


----------

